# ironic mustache/un-ironic mustache



## danalto

Hello, WR!  This is from *Powerless*. Emily è in un bar con due amiche, e osserva i ragazzi presenti dicendo che nessuno fa per lei. E fa una carrellata:

EMILY
Oh, well,* ironic mustache*. (off) *Un-ironic mustache*. Flip-flops in the bar, gross. (on) Eating mozzarella sticks (off) with a fork... Oh, has a blackberry...

Per ironic moustache ho trovato *"baffi da hipster"* su UD, ma poi non saprei come tradurre *un-ironic mustache*!
Urban Dictionary: ironic mustache

EMILY
Oh, beh, *baffi assurdi/da hipster.. baffi non assurdi/normali*. Le infradito al bar, tremende. Mangia mozzarella stick con la forchetta...Oh, quello ha un blackberry..

Any idea?
Thanks
Dani


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
bene "baffi da hipster", per l'altro io tradurrei "baffi e basta", oppure "solo baffi".


----------



## Benzene

_*Ciao dan!*

My idea: "baffi da eccentrici" and "baffi da sfigati".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## danalto

Mary49 said:


> Ciao,
> bene "baffi da hipster", per l'altro io tradurrei *"baffi e basta" * oppure "solo baffi".


Mary, vedo che stai imparando!  Grazie, carina!

@Benzene, grazie anche a te, ma dire che i primi sono _da hipster _penso sia importante!


----------



## Mary49

danalto said:


> Mary, vedo che stai imparando!  Grazie, carina!


Bene! Con una simile maestra...


----------



## Blackman

Baffi e basta va benissimo, ma gli ironic moustaches non sono i baffi da hipster. È solo che gli hipster sono gli ultimi in ordine di tempo a dare ai baffi più importanza di quella che effettivamente hanno. O meglio, a farne il centro del proprio arredo facciale, anche se l'hipster standard ha il barbone e i baffi sono solo una conseguenza. Sono qualcosa di più simile a baffi da mettere in mostra, o da vetrina. Sul genere Dalì, tutt'altro che hipster.


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Baffi e basta va benissimo, ma gli ironic moustaches non sono i baffi da hipster. È solo che gli hipster sono gli ultimi in ordine di tempo a dare ai baffi più importanza di quella che effettivamente hanno. O meglio, a farne il centro del proprio arredo facciale, anche se l'hipster standard ha il barbone e i baffi sono solo una conseguenza. Sono qualcosa di più simile a baffi da mettere in mostra, o da vetrina. Sul genere Dalì, tutt'altro che hipster.


E allora cosa proponi per rendere gli ironic moustache?


----------



## Blackman

Non saprei, ci vorrebbe un neologismo...
Ego-baffi?


----------



## Fooler

Baffi da sparviero ?


----------



## danalto

Non riesco a caricare due screenshot. Non trovo l'opzione.
Comunque, per rimanere sul sicuro, allora, tradurrei in questo modo:
*baffi curati/baffi trasandati*


----------



## Blackman

Fooler said:


> Baffi da sparviero ?


Favolosa, direi quasi perfetta.


----------



## danalto

Fooler said:


> Baffi da sparviero ?


Sì, ma serve il contrasto!


Mary49 said:


> Bene! Con una simile maestra...


Mary, a quanto pare noi donne di baffi non ci capiamo niente...


----------



## Blackman

Il contrasto vien da sé...
EMILY
Oh, beh, *baffi da sparviero.. baffi qualsiasi/anonimi/e basta.* Le infradito al bar, *orrore*. Mangia mozzarella stick con la forchetta...Oh, quello ha un blackberry..


----------



## Pietruzzo

Propongo:
Spiritosi/seriosi


----------



## Mary49

Mah, io associo i "baffi / baffetti da sparviero" a un conquistatore, comunque non a baffi "ironici". Per me "ironic moustache" sono quelli che vengono sfoggiati per divertimento, come questi:









mentre i "baffi da sparviero" li vedo così:





Si definiscono "da sparviero" perché l'uomo che li sfoggia conquista le donne come un rapace. 
Poi fate come volete...


----------



## danalto

Bene, direi che la soluzione è questa (con una 2nd option fra parentesi):

baffi curati [alla moda] / baffi anonimi [incolti]


----------



## Blackman

Ma no, i baffetti da sparviero era una vecchia battuta di Gianfranco D'Angelo  che impersonava la Carrà al Drive-in, riferita a un giornalista di cui non ricordo il nome che neppure aveva i baffi, diventata quasi un modo di dire...
Ripensandoci, dal momento che fa una carrellata di ciò che non le piace, probabilmente non le piacciono proprio i baffi in sé.


----------



## danalto

Pietruzzo said:


> Propongo:
> Spiritosi/seriosi


Se solo riuscissi ad inserire gli screen, vi farei vedere le due immagini!


----------



## krissmix

Trovo Powerless molto divertente, peccato che l'hanno gia` cancellata negli USA.


----------



## MR1492

danalto,

I'd like to add that I don't think the line in the show is describing a style of mustache but rather is describing her "state of mind."  That is, she is going from being sarcastic/ironic in everything she sees (ironic mustache (off)) to describing the scene objectively (un-ironic mustache (on)).  So, if you are trying to find a word that describes the physical characteristics of the mustache, you are probably on the wrong track.  This phrase is about how she is describing the scene and not physical characteristics.

Phil


----------



## danalto

MR1492 said:


> danalto,
> 
> I'd like to add that I don't think the line in the show is describing a style of mustache but rather is describing her "state of mind."  That is, she is going from being sarcastic/ironic in everything she sees (ironic mustache (off)) to describing the scene objectively (un-ironic mustache (on)).  So, if you are trying to find a word that describes the physical characteristics of the mustache, you are probably on the wrong track.  This phrase is about how she is describing the scene and not physical characteristics.
> 
> Phil


Thank you, Phil!


----------



## danalto

Ecco qui:
*ironic mustache *(the guy on the right) e qui sotto* un-ironic* mustache


----------



## Mary49

Boh, a me non saltano all'occhio differenze particolari...


----------



## MR1492

D'accordo, Mary.  Lo '_stashes_ sono lo stesso!

Phil


----------



## Mary49

È un bel problema: il primo tipo sembra un conquistatore (donne o uomini?), il secondo un ragazzotto "normale" senza pretese. "Baffo ammiccante" vs "baffo e basta"?


----------



## danalto

Mary49 said:


> Boh, a me non saltano all'occhio differenze particolari...


Infatti!


----------



## johngiovanni

Mary49 said:


> il primo tipo sembra un conquistatore


 - "baffi da gigolò" / "baffi pretenziosi" e "baffi senza pretese"?


----------



## Blackman

johngiovanni said:


> - "baffi da gigolò" / "baffi pretenziosi" e "baffi senza pretese"?


Questo è un bell'approccio, mi piace. Permette anche di mantenere la stessa struttura: pretenziosi/ non pretenziosi oppure con pretese/senza pretese. E anche l'uso al singolare suggerito da Mary è da preferirsi, a mio modesto parere.


----------



## danalto

Concordo con BM! 
Grazie anche a @johngiovanni


----------



## Tellure

"Baffo curato/raffinato"... "Baffo sfigato".


----------



## Lorena1970

Mah................. a me sembra "_*Baffi / baffetti ridicoli*_"( _in senso spregiativo, come dire "*inconsistenti, insignificanti* - ecco, anche insignificanti_: *opposto di hipster!* )  e "*Baffi seriosi / rigorosi /ordinati / poco divertenti / poco originali*". Da hipster non direi proprio...! Nemmeno "_da sparviero_", che fa tanto dongiovanni o  furbacchione.

Mi pare stiano criticando la grossolanità e insignificanza di un tipo che, infatti, ha un Blackberry. Gli hipster hanno rigorosamente IPhone!!!

EDIT: L'UD sottolinea che sono baffi *inizialmente* fatti crescere per apparire hipster, ma poi non curati e lasciati allo stato brado tanto da diventare ridicoli. Forse anche "_*baffi malconci / informi / trasandati*_ "


----------



## Tellure

Mi è venuto in mente l'aggettivo "leccato":
"Baffo leccato" e in contrapposizione "baffo scontato". 
leccato in "Sinonimi e Contrari"

Edit:
O "baffi leccati" e "baffi scontati", naturalmente.


----------

